# LPG powered fuel cell sitrep - Ceres Power



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I first mentioned to keep a look out for Ceres Power a couple of years ago:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-522691.html#522691

Time for a sitrep. They are aiming first at the European market for replacement domestic boilers with a Combined Heat and Power (CHP) gas powered fuel cell. They seem to be holding to all their planned target dates and technical achievements. They are well plugged in (pardon pun) in Enterprise terms. After this market, they will cater for the off-gas-grid market that Calor serves domestically (fixed mobile homes etc) and indeed Calor have already agreed to take their first 5 years' production output. And lastly, they are well aware of the motorhome market, but first things first.

This video demonstration is where they have got to as of a few months ago. The factory in Surrey is established and they are field testing units with families this year. The Government has already published agreed tariffs for self-generated mains power and export back into the National Grid. Personally, I'm hoping our 14 year old Baxi boiler lasts until I can get a Ceres Power boiler, though I'd wait a year after full production sales to get feedback - I may be a geek but I'm not an early adopter.

http://www.cerespower.com/InvestorRelations/PresentationsandVideos/CHPProductDemonstration/

It shows impressive integrated systems thinking, already manifested in control firmware.

Now to any who have seen Voller or Truma demos - this is generating at least a sustained kilowatt in mains (on top of the heat output) and I can't hear noise in the background.

Dave


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And Ceres Power was in the Telegraph a few days ago:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsore...rust-Green-Growth-case-study-Ceres-Power.html

Dave


----------

